# Kids and Eating



## mr drinky (Jan 9, 2012)

I've had two kids. One has been a challenge in eating and hardly eats anything, but my 11-month-old is a totally different eater. She eats everything. 

Tonight the tiny one gobbled up a tablespoon of caviar, sucked on a meyer lemon for a while, ate some Thomas Keller Ad Hoc chicken soup I cooked up a couple days ago, inhaled a spoon full of unpasteurized Maille mustard that would have brought tears to my eyes, picked out the beans of a tepary bean salad, and had a good solid portion of pate. She loved it all. 

What do your kids like to eat? I probably cook a couple more times a week just because this little nugget keeps eating everything I put in front of her. She skipped purees and is already on to big-boy food. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 9, 2012)

My kids eat what we eat. The big one(2) loves bangers and mash, granola, sushi, and salt. The young one(<1) likes raw carrots, pickles and smoked fish.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess we have been lucky, my kids also eat everything we eat, (it drives me nuts when people cook separate meals for every person in the family) my 3 year old boy is easily distracted and seldom sits down while eating, but as long as you have his attention he will eat anything with favorites being home made mac and cheese My 1 year old girl inhales anything and everything, even with only 4 teeth, but she is particularly fond of ham and any cheese.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 9, 2012)

Interesting about the sushi. My picky eater child LOVES sushi -- nigiri are her favorite. She picks it apart like an Oreo and pinches out the rice grains that might have wassabi on them. And when we were in DC the last couple of times she ate snails. She just won't eat mixed foods really.

k.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 9, 2012)

Rose used to eat just about anything. I had her eating frog legs at 10 months old. She loved hummus. Ate oysters. We took her to Au Pied du Cochon in Montreal and she ate it up. At about 4 it stopped. Picky eater stepped in. I think it's a control thing for her. She wants to eat on her terms. Last night she didn't want what was fixed for dinner so she went to bed with none. Her stock favorites are chicken nuggets, beef patty with gravy and baked sweet potato. I am proud that she loves calamari. And she won't eat oysters any more but she's a great shucker (steamed).

-AJ


----------



## Vils (Jan 9, 2012)

Up to the age of 4 my kids have eaten everything: serrano/taleggio sandwiches, sun dried tomatoes, pickled herring and so on. But when they turned 4 it suddenly changed. Everything not processed through a factory were deemed not Kosher. They frown upon my chicken-katsu and demand nuggets, mashed potatoes are not as good as the powder variant and etc. But they still prefer 18 month old cheddar (hardcheese) over the mild cheeses wich pleases me. There are some hope.


----------



## chazmtb (Jan 9, 2012)

We train our kids, 2 girls 7 and 5, to eat what we eat. We are Vietnamese, and my wife and I are very diverse eaters. Compared to other kids that we know, our kids are pretty diverse too. They tend to eat everything not spicy. They can eat everything from fish sauce to shrimp paste, love raw sushi/sashimi. At times when they won't try something because it is new, we have a rule that they have to try it first before they say the don't like it. It has happened more for the older one saying "ewe" before she has tried something, since she is more influence by her friends and at school. We still try to adhere to the rule though. She still love sushi though.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 9, 2012)

Great rule. I wonder if it is too late for us. She's 5 1/2 now. Going to try it though. Don't know what happened when she turned 4 but it was like a switch.

-AJ


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jan 9, 2012)

My kid has always been a bugger, but not in a bad way really. My first solo feeding of her when a baby, wife went on manuvers with her unit for a month... We had just reached the puree and cerials and I sat her on my lap to shovel it all in... She would have nothing to do with it, she always ate these same things with Chris now why is she fussing when I feed her the same things, ARGH... She was sitting quietly on my lat so I decided to grab a few bites of my dinner, pork fried rice, a few spoonfulls and I notice her tracking the spoon with her full attention. So I grab her spoon and try the puree and cerial... Nope that aite going down at all... I see her looking at the togo box... So I gave her a few pieces and she just about bit off the tip of the spoon CHOMP...

16 years later she still tries to steal the food off my plate...


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 9, 2012)

chazmtb said:


> we have a rule that they have to try it first before they say the don't like it. .



My kids had that rule as well...with the alteration....try it with a smile. ;-) As a result they loved practically everything....and still do. Youngest daughter has cooked professionally for some of the nicest restaurants in Napa Valley, including Bouchon and Bistro Jeanty. Not a pro these days...too busy teaching her four kids to.... try everything with a smile. <g.


----------



## toek (Jan 9, 2012)

We have 2 daughters 9 and 4. Our 4 year old eats what we force her to but she absolutely loves anything that is not processed. Raw veggies, fish, meat, and fruits anything goes. She favors raw cabbage and often ask for veggies for supper instead of serial or what ever we put on the table. Our oldest would prefer not to eat at all.


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 9, 2012)

My two kids eat whatever they want. Of course they are 26 and 27, so it's pretty much up to them. Growing up, they just ate what we ate. There was never any thought of them not doing that.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 9, 2012)

Both of my children are picky eaters,I am very picky myself.


----------



## mhenry (Jan 9, 2012)

My kids are pick too


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 9, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Both of my children are picky eaters,I am very picky myself.



Heh...surprise, surprise. ;-)


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 10, 2012)

My little one keeps amazing me. I now just buy stuff to let her try it. Tonight she had dates (easy to love), jicama, pate, radish, aged gouda, and a kale leaf. The kale leaf and radish were hear least favorite, but still managed to gum them for a good period of time. She also chewed on my dog's raw hide treat and ate some diaper cream 

k.


----------



## chazmtb (Jan 11, 2012)

I made some Coq au Vin last night. We had it over mashed potatoes. The older one said that she didn't want to eat the meat or the onion because it looked purple and dark. She said ew. I told her to try it before you say you don't want to eat, because that's all that we are having to eat. She tried it and kept going back for more.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 11, 2012)

If my kids don't eat what everyone else is eating, they will starve.


----------



## joec (Jan 11, 2012)

My kids are grown and gone now but as kids they ate what we did or starve. Now some of my younger grandkids (pre teen group) mothers don't cook so the kids are different in they will only eat chicken nuggets (what ever the hell that is), tater tots, hot dogs, hamburgers and other assorted crap foods and it shows. Basically what can be made in a microwave. Most are over weight to a degree, out of shape and pretty much not what I call healthy looking. God forbid you put a vegetable in front of them however they have no problem with potato chips, French fries or other such stuff all with tons of ketchup on it. They also want ice cream, candy, donuts etc.

Now the other half mostly older are different in that they eat what is put in front of them, they sit down with my oldest son and his wife to eat. I might add they also eat a real breakfast every morning and are as different as night in day both mentally and physically.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 11, 2012)

joec said:


> My kids are grown and gone now but as kids they ate what we did or starve. Now some of my younger grandkids (pre teen group) mothers don't cook so the kids are different in they will only eat chicken nuggets (what ever the hell that is), tater tots, hot dogs, hamburgers and other assorted crap foods and it shows. Basically what can be made in a microwave. Most are over weight to a degree, out of shape and pretty much not what I call healthy looking. God forbid you put a vegetable in front of them however they have no problem with potato chips, French fries or other such stuff all with tons of ketchup on it. They also want ice cream, candy, donuts etc.
> 
> Now the other half mostly older are different in that they eat what is put in front of them, they sit down with my oldest son and his wife to eat. I might add they also eat a real breakfast every morning and are as different as night in day both mentally and physically.



Hear, hear!


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 11, 2012)

Years ago my best friends would have us over for dinner. Their kids were about the same age as mine. While the adults had normal food, the kids would have hot dogs, hamburger, or whatever. Sometimes Karen even prepared macaroni and cheese for the one of their kids who didn't even like hot dogs. The first time my daughter, then about five years old, found that she was getting hot dogs, while the adults had grilled steak....she almost had a conniption, until I told her...better watch it. Still...I felt motivated to share my steak with her and eat half her hot dog. LOL


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a waitress compliment how well my daughter was eating. I said "Yeah, she eats what we do". 
She said, "Oh, I wish! Mine won't do that. She only eats chicken nuggets." 
I said, "Don't give her the option." 

She stared and said, "Well...yeah..."


----------

